# Rod building suppliers



## Destinjax (Apr 18, 2014)

Looking for rod building supplies. I know of mudhole.com but looking more options. Any suggestions? Also any inshore rod blank suggestions (MXH?).


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

MHX are badass rods. Not sure who's blanks they are throwing their name on though because the surf series match up with rainshadow. 

Acidrod.com is a good option, although this year they seem to be having issues. I placed an order last week and I'll update you on how it goes but there is a thread about them not keeping up. 

If you want good deals on bulk items like guides and random seats try eBay. I've had some good luck finding older two piece varmac seats and bulk fugi guides.

Also try blakdogtackle


----------



## tiderider (Oct 1, 2007)

Try the Rod Room in Orange Beach. rodroom.com


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Jann's Netcraft


----------



## gulf coast rodworks (Apr 3, 2012)

Try rod building.com on main page to the left . A listing of suppliers. Support local suppliers if you can.


----------



## gulf coast rodworks (Apr 3, 2012)

Sorry, that is rod building.org not com. Tooooo. Early.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

lowprofile said:


> MHX are badass rods. Not sure who's blanks they are throwing their name on though because the surf series match up with rainshadow.
> 
> Acidrod.com is a good option, although this year they seem to be having issues. I placed an order last week and I'll update you on how it goes but there is a thread about them not keeping up.
> 
> ...


 Acidrod.com is on track. talked to Colleen earlier today and they fulfilled my order and its shipped. so there is that option. They have a few more blank options that others don't but you might also need to look elsewhere for parts. 

they are carrying the Shikari BT8030 right now and I haven't been able to find it anywhere else.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Getbitoutdoors.com has a good selection and decent prices. Also carry rainshadow/alps products.


----------



## Smitty81 (Sep 19, 2012)

I will say that I have been very pleased with Acid Rod. Have used Get Bit as well as Rod Room. All good sources.


----------



## billfishhead (Jan 15, 2008)

if you need some stuff mail me and ill see if I have it,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,been doing rods for 30 years


----------



## billydean (Oct 26, 2007)

Hey give Bushido rod blanks a try from American Tackle. Great blanks. Also i am an American Tackle dealer so i can get anything you need.


----------

